
Cobol turns 60: Why it will outlive us all - ingve
https://www.zdnet.com/article/cobol-turns-60-why-it-will-outlive-us-all/
======
RickSanchez2600
Free COBOL on the web:
[https://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/cobol.shtml](https://www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/cobol.shtml)

COBOL has been ported to many different platforms.

Like COBOL for GCC:
[http://cobolforgcc.sourceforge.net/](http://cobolforgcc.sourceforge.net/)

------
orionblastar
I used to program COBOL and it is a bit of a pain on mainframes. There is Open
COBOL for Windows, GNU/Linux and Mac. It is now known as GNU/COBOL
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/open-
cobol/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/open-cobol/)

